# Brother and I got a deer tonight



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

First time ever that we hunted together that we both got a deer the same day.memories being made just a great evening


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job guys.
Those are great memories that neither of you will ever forget. 
Congrats!


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

That's what it's about right there...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You lucky dawgs or should I say skillful…either way great hunt and one for the memory bank…looks like you had a long night of work but well worth it I’m sure…now on your next hunt the roles reverse on the buck / doe harvest…GREAT HUNT !


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on an awesome hunt.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

A great lifetime memory, Congratulations


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats to both of you


----------



## nipididee (Jul 25, 2021)

atroyernodoubt said:


> First time ever that we hunted together that we both got a deer the same day.memories being made just a great evening


Gotta love it.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Dang the doe looks bigger in the body than the buck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## atroyernodoubt (Oct 14, 2021)

PG2 said:


> Dang the doe looks bigger in the body than the buck!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were close in size.here a picture of them hanging side by side as


----------

